# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Vermageren om u goed te voelen - Artikel

## Agnes574

> Vermageren betekent: u weer goed in uw vel voelen… 
> Waarom willen we precies vermageren?
> Het is belangrijk dat we dat bij onszelf goed nagaan…


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

